# I never knew these were a pet.



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Mosquitio-Best-Friend-W0QQAdIdZ130554837

:/


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Now that is funny  lmao


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol...ya wasnt sure if this belongs in the Funnies


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL thats awesome. good joke .


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!! That is funny !!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh heh, I wonder why you can sex her. Must be a newb.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Why do you guys think it's a joke ??


----------

